# Danish: big boss



## Setwale_Charm

Hej!
Hvordan siger man det på dansk?


----------



## Paul_Federico

Den store chef

eller måske hovedchefen

jeg er ikke sikker, måske kunne du spørge en indfødt.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Den formelle betegnelse for "the big boss" ville være "den øverste chef". Da jeg imidlertid går ud fra at "big boss" sjældent bruges formelt, regner jeg med at du leder efter en uformel betegnelse. Hvad det skulle være er jeg ikke helt sikker på. Jeg ville ikke rynke på næsen over en der brugte "big boss" i en dansk sætning som del af en uformel samtale.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I mean , the pejorative word for "the big fish".. men in power..


----------



## hanne

Jeg vil mene "chefen" kan bruges på den måde.
Ellers bare det engelske "the big boss", som Andreas foreslår.


----------



## tru-life

jeg vil nok også bare bruge "chefen"


----------



## mnl

Hvis det skal være lidt spottende eller afstandstagende, ville man så ikke ofte sige "de høje herrer" eller "de højere magter"?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tusind Tak. Saa tror jeg ogsaa.


----------



## hanne

Setwale_Charm said:


> Saa tror jeg ogsaa.


Det giver ikke mening. Skal det være "I think so too"? Det er "Det tror jeg også". Nu har du skrevet noget i retning af "Then I also think" (anden betydning af "så").

Begge mnl's forslag er flertalsformer - så jeg tror det kommer an på hvor tæt på chefen er. Hvis man sigter til en bestemt person duer det ikke. Med flertalsformerne tror jeg vi er så højt oppe i hierarkiet at man ikke engang ved helt præcist hvem man egentlig taler om. Men "chefen" kan også sagtens være spottende.
Sad og tænkte over hvad jeg ville kalde koncernchefen på min egen arbejdsplads - det er nok rigtigt at "chefen" ikke holder hvis vi skal helt derop. Måske en konstruktion som "overchefen" eller "chefchefen", bare for at markere at det er niveauet over "chefen" (nærmeste daglige leder og afdelingsleder) - jeg tror ikke vi har et fast dansk udtryk for det - så måske er "the big boss" det bedste bud når alt kommer til alt.

Med "de højere magter" er vi også ovre i en religiøs hentydning. Hvis du vil sammenligne din chef med guderne er den ok, men man skal nok lige være bevidst om at det er det man gør.


----------

